# Important:Migration From a UHS Affiliated Private Med College to Other UHS Affiliated Private Med College



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

If I have gotten admission in a Medical college which is new college and UHS affiliated but it's very far from my place and is not that old...can I easily get into the other UHS college next year?


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes u can. But u may have to give some migration processing fee to the college from which you are moving which is I think about 20-30000 for most private colleges. But remember, you must have passed First Professional part I & II before you can apply for migration. Also, the migration is highly discouraged. The migration processing fee is not refunded even if migration does not occur after you have applied for it. This is all the info I have. I am not sure about mutual migration.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

ahmed93 said:


> Yes u can. But u may have to give some migration processing fee to the college from which you are moving which is I think about 20-30000 for most private colleges. But remember, you must have passed First Professional part I & II before you can apply for migration. Also, the migration is highly discouraged. The migration processing fee is not refunded even if migration does not occur after you have applied for it. This is all the info I have. I am not sure about mutual migration.


Thanks a lot for the info...If I get admission in a private medical college and next year take my MCAT again and get better marks and get a chance to be in other Medical college whether that is Govt or Private..so can I restart my MBBS next year from the other college whether that is also UHS affiliated?


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Thanks a lot for the info...If I get admission in a private medical college and next year take my MCAT again and get better marks and get a chance to be in other Medical college whether that is Govt or Private..so can I restart my MBBS next year from the other college whether that is also UHS affiliated?


Yes, you can improve by giving MCAT next year. But, you will have to start again from first professional in that case.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

ahmed93 said:


> Yes, you can improve by giving MCAT next year. But, you will have to start again from first professional in that case.


yeah bt I will only opt for it if get a really gud chance.


----------

